# Matrix 2 trailer released



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm..... as always, they take the best most action packed parts. I believe there is a company in Hollywood that specializes in making only trailers.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw the first one and didn't care for it - plot was absurd. I believe the second one will be about the same. I need more than action and FX to make me like it. I want to see some effort by the screenwriter, not just the pyro guy.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

That trailer sucked. Took forever to download, then the first part is just a blank screen. They could have done a better trailer for the Matrix 2.

Hey, whatever happened to the cool, computer generated interviewer on ZDTV? I remember he interviewed one the people that worked on the Matrix.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Matrix was an okay movie, IMO but terriably overrated. The action sequesnces were good but the rest of the movie was just blah.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Matrix 2 and 3 next year?, yep, I just read May 2003 and Late summer/Fall/Winter 2003.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

A good popcorn movie every once-in-a-while is a nice diversion.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I saw the trailer in front of Star Wars 2, and am looking very much forward to these movies. I loved the first one - thought it was one of the most original SF movies that have come out in a long time. Not to mention the FX kicked *ss!


----------

